# Buck Question



## Jewls819 (Mar 21, 2013)

I am new to goat and was given a buck and doe(pygmies).  The doe was pregnant and yesterday I was surprised by two little boys.  We had the doe and buck together and everything was going fine until yesterday afternoon I noticed the buck was not letting the doe near the kids.  When they would folllow her he would push them out of the way.  Also when they tried to nurse he would push her away.  He was not being rough but just persistant.  We ended up separating them.  I hate that he is alone right now but I felt it was needed.  Will he be ok?  I plan on making wethers of the two boys and keep one with him and one with the doe.  Is this a good idea or not?


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 21, 2013)

He will complain, but he will be fine.  I wouldn't trust him with the babies though, and she will come right back into heat and could be rebred a lot sooner than you would want.  Your eventual plan sounds good with everybody having company.  Congrats on the new babies, and don't forget, we love pics.


----------



## Jewls819 (Mar 21, 2013)

Here are the new guys!


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 21, 2013)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Jewls819 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you!  I am so excited to have them but nervous as well.  Our Buck can see them though and boy is he having a fit, I would rather be safe than sorry.  He was acting so possesive and I would not have it.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 21, 2013)

Jewls819 said:
			
		

> Thank you!  I am so excited to have them but nervous as well.  Our Buck can see them though and boy is he having a fit, I would rather be safe than sorry.  He was acting so possesive and I would not have it.


His fit is probably a lot more to do with being without his girl than with seeing the kids.  He should get over it in a couple days.  By the time the kids are old enough to be weaned and put in with him, he should be fine with it.  They will establish dominance, but ours have never taken but a couple hours to get used to young goats.  We have 5 bucks, and 3 of them have come into the pen as newbies with no problems.


----------



## madcow (Mar 21, 2013)

They are cute little guys!  Congrats!  You did the right thing separating him from the mom and babies.  Yeah, he'll get over it, but he will just be a little lonely while away from them.


----------



## Jewls819 (Mar 21, 2013)

Haha if my neighbors dont kill me..He is really missing his girl but yeah I wanted to protect the little one so I did what had to be done.  He wasnt trying to hurt them but just would not let mama take care of them.  She is a first time mom too but is doing a great job!


----------



## Canadiannee (Mar 21, 2013)

Congrats on your new additions!


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 21, 2013)

I love their color. So teeny they are. 
Good idea to put him away from the babies and mama.
You just never know what will happen if your not there to supervise.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 21, 2013)

Welcome to BYH.

Did you leave a message on my website before and we traded a couple of emails?  I notice you are in N.C. Mountains.  I seem to recognize the name.

When we got a buck when we had our first 3 girls, we left the together until the girls kidded.  Then, we seperated him.  We did exactly what you are planning, we wethered one of our first kids and he moved in with his daddy when he was about 3 mos old.

He'll be fine by himself for a while.  Just give him some extra attention.


----------



## Jewls819 (Mar 22, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> Welcome to BYH.
> 
> Did you leave a message on my website before and we traded a couple of emails?  I notice you are in N.C. Mountains.  I seem to recognize the name.
> 
> ...


I dont think I have but I have done alot of research so maybe I just dont remember.  He has calmed down a bit.  I took the mom and babies for a walk yesterday so he could see them and he seemed content.  We were so very unprepared as our fencing is not complete so we have been rigging on the fly since Wednesday.  Last weekend we got alot done with the beautiful spring weather but once again winter has peeked in again and this weekend is supposed to be nasty.  Looks like we may be working in rain and snow again.  Not fun..lol.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 22, 2013)

Jewls819 said:
			
		

> OneFineAcre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I checked.  This person's email address was "jewlz".  I knew it sounded familiar.

She was in Asheville and interested in Nigerian's

You can come see our animals at the Mountain State Fair too.  

Good luck with your new babies.  Saw your picture on "Pic of the week"  I'm voting for you.


----------



## Jewls819 (Mar 22, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> Jewls819 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw Thank you!  I only posted there because I am so excited about the new little guys!  I took a look at your website and love it!  I bet you all have fun!  I just very well may have the visit the mountain state fair this year!


----------



## perchie.girl (Apr 12, 2013)

I am new here trying to learn a little more about goats....  Just curious do Does come into heat soon after they deliver.  I know horses do at about two weeks.   Could that be the start of the aggression?

I have three wethers that are about eight years old. 

deb


----------



## Jewls819 (Apr 12, 2013)

I am new too but for the smaller breeds I think it is after they wean the babies.  I am sure someone will chime in soon.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 12, 2013)

perchie.girl said:
			
		

> I am new here trying to learn a little more about goats....  Just curious do Does come into heat soon after they deliver.  I know horses do at about two weeks.   Could that be the start of the aggression?
> 
> I have three wethers that are about eight years old.
> 
> deb


I am not sure when the non-seasonal breeders will come into heat, but for my Swiss breed dairy stock they don't come into heat until August or Sept. no matter when their kids are born.


----------



## perchie.girl (Apr 12, 2013)

babsbag said:
			
		

> perchie.girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just wondering if that would be influencing the Male to be so possessive with the female.   So instead hes just being a butthead  no pun intended.... LOL.

deb


----------



## CYGChickies (Jul 14, 2013)

My does both came into a very noticeable heat the day after they kidded, tongue flipping and teasing the buck and peeing everywhere--in front of the children! One kidded in February and one in March.


----------



## cindyg (Jul 14, 2013)

My two ND does who just kidded must have been bred again within 10 days of their last kidding.  And we still haven't finished the buck enclosure where he is going with a wether friend!  I am determined that they won't be bred that quickly again.  Of course, just now, I am away from home waiting patiently (not so much) for the birth of my first grandchild, so no work getting done on the fences just now.


----------

